# 2013 Chevy Cruze - When is it released to North America and what can we expect



## Indiqueto (Apr 25, 2012)

I am in the process of purchasing a 2012 LT+ (LT2) model in Canada but Im wondering if I should hold out for the 2013 model. What changes can we expect. If its only minor changes I wouldn't be upset cause with the 2012 model I am locking it in at a low interest rate thats offered in Canada right now, 0% up to 84mths. But if its lots of changes, interior/exterior that may sway me to wait. My dealership isn't much help even though I am getting a employee pricing on the Cruze as well. The only thing the dealership will tell me is a revision maybe released late into the summer but wasn't sure. So he says. Anyways if anyone has any insight to this that would be much appreciated.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I've read that the 13's will have a back up camera and blind side warning sensers.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

It's nothing major. No refresh I'd just get a 2012 and be done with it.


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

Indiqueto said:


> I am in the process of purchasing a 2012 LT+ (LT2) model in Canada but Im wondering if I should hold out for the 2013 model. What changes can we expect. If its only minor changes I wouldn't be upset cause with the 2012 model I am locking it in at a low interest rate thats offered in Canada right now, 0% up to 84mths. But if its lots of changes, interior/exterior that may sway me to wait. My dealership isn't much help even though I am getting a employee pricing on the Cruze as well. The only thing the dealership will tell me is a revision maybe released late into the summer but wasn't sure. So he says. Anyways if anyone has any insight to this that would be much appreciated.



I am in the same position in the UK can buy a 2012 model at a discounted price but would like to have items that become mandatory in the EU after November 2012 that the idiots at Chevrolet will not provide as they say the car is already type approved. What I want which I had on my previous two Dodge Calibers far better instrumentation than the very poor effort on the CRUZE is tyre pressure monitor, powered foldback door mirrors & day notice lights . I believe tire pressure monitor is standard on US spec models plus the better Watts Z link suspension. Whilst the roadholding is excellent on the Euro Daewoo Cruze the ride on anything but smooth roads is awful. In fact I do not think I will buy another Cruze.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Indiqueto said:


> I am in the process of purchasing a 2012 LT+ (LT2) model in Canada but Im wondering if I should hold out for the 2013 model. What changes can we expect. If its only minor changes I wouldn't be upset cause with the 2012 model I am locking it in at a low interest rate thats offered in Canada right now, 0% up to 84mths. But if its lots of changes, interior/exterior that may sway me to wait. My dealership isn't much help even though I am getting a employee pricing on the Cruze as well. The only thing the dealership will tell me is a revision maybe released late into the summer but wasn't sure. So he says. Anyways if anyone has any insight to this that would be much appreciated.


From what transpired last year with the '12s, I'd say you won't see anything concrete on the '13s until June. Model change over last year happened the last week of June and there was little information on RPOs until early in June. The '12s didn't hit dealerships for several weeks after production began. I doubt the 0% interest will last until then, as this is for aiding the dealerships in clearing the lots of current inventory. We have 0% here in NW OH too, but your credit score better be north of 800 to get it. One of the dealers here is advertising employee pricing, but it is on in stock cars.


----------



## ktmbilly325 (Aug 27, 2011)

A few months back the Plain Dealer had an article about the 2.0l diesel coming to the states. You can never go wrong with American diesel power :eusa_clap:! However, although more power it will not necessarily be faster. Really depends on the turbocharger. Frankly I'm not up to date with the Cruze diesel specs.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Lets hope the Cruze is not like when Chevy first introduced the Cavalier or Ford introduced their Focus, loaded with problems. Ironically when Chevy finally got the Cavalier close to right, they dropped that model. One reason why we waited for the 2012 models, but at least then, could buy a 2LT with a manual transmission. New is not necessarily better.

Can also go the other way, start off with quality on the some odd 20,000 parts it takes to make an automobile, but cheapen them up to save on production cost they creates new problems you didn't have before. Then the EPA with constant yearly changes doesn't help, no time to do proper testing. And unless its a major life threatening disaster, consumer is forced to pay for those improvements.

Look at that switch from R-12 to R-134a, consumers got stuck with that drastic change.

Home computers really fall in this class, not good to be the first kid on the block with the latest and greatest, takes MS at least three years to correct all the bugs. And when they finally get it close to right, come out with a new OS and the same crap starts all over again.

Sure can't rely on Consumers Report, they don't take a vehicle completely apart and analyze every component with life tests, just make a wild guess, no history to go on. They really blew it when the Ford Taurus was first introduced and continue to do so until this day. Car and Driver is strictly how fast it will go.

Could be the 2013 models will go back to the proven window weather stripping that worked well for the last 70 years.


----------



## TObject (Apr 19, 2012)

ktmbilly325 said:


> You can never go wrong with American diesel power :eusa_clap:!


You should try GMC Toro-Flow. LOL


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Not sure on the 2013 release date, but you can expect the following;

Antifreeze smell in cabin with no exterior signs of leakage
Fogging windshield and front side windows
excessive wind noise from driver's side window area
clunking from front suspension especially over bumps
iPhone and IPad issues 
Plus a host of concerns from new low bid suppliers.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

There was a new "sport" package cruze at the chicago auto show this year. I meant to take pictures of it but my camera had died by the time I made it around to the chevy booth.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Perhaps 2 new colors to be added since the Blue Topaz and Gold Mist Metallics are gone for 2013 as mentioned from my sales person. I am having mine built and the order was placed yesterday from my dealer for the LTZ/RS in Victory Red. I recieved a great buy price for the 2012.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

upstater said:


> Not sure on the 2013 release date, but you can expect the following;
> 
> Antifreeze smell in cabin with no exterior signs of leakage
> Fogging windshield and front side windows
> ...


The clunking in the front suspension was resolved on all cars manufactured after December 2011. They halted production of the Cruze for that very reason.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> Blue Topaz and Gold Mist Metallics are gone for 2013 as mentioned from my sales person.


Interesting... guess it means I'll be one of the few! :lala:


----------



## Indiqueto (Apr 25, 2012)

Well I decided not to wait for the 2013 Cruze. I just got delivery of my new 2012 Cruze LT+ (Blue Granite) and I am loving the car. Great on gas as I just did about 2200 kms this past weekend. Im just waiting for the dealer to setup an appointment with a tinting shop to get the windows tinted and some graphics put on the side. Just to make my cruze slightly different from others.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Indiqueto said:


> Well I decided not to wait for the 2013 Cruze. I just got delivery of my new 2012 Cruze LT+ (Blue Granite) and I am loving the car. Great on gas as I just did about 2200 kms this past weekend. Im just waiting for the dealer to setup an appointment with a tinting shop to get the windows tinted and some graphics put on the side. Just to make my cruze slightly different from others.


Congrats man! I like the 2012's but I personally have waited to purchase this car for 2013 in the hopes that the 1LT would get some of the technology and safety updates that they finally are going to get for this Fall, especially the back up camera and the 7in color touch screen with Mylink. Enjoy the new car though and post some pics.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Congrats man! I like the 2012's but I personally have waited to purchase this car for 2013 in the hopes that the 1LT would get some of the technology and safety updates that they finally are going to get for this Fall, especially the back up camera and the 7in color touch screen with Mylink. Enjoy the new car though and post some pics.


Funny, those are the things I wanted to avoid. I guess you're happy but the Z Link is gone on the 1LT unless you get the RS package.
I presonally hate touchscreens and have no use for Mylink or a back up camera so the car actually got worse for me.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Indiqueto said:


> Well I decided not to wait for the 2013 Cruze. I just got delivery of my new 2012 Cruze LT+ (Blue Granite) and I am loving the car. Great on gas as I just did about 2200 kms this past weekend. Im just waiting for the dealer to setup an appointment with a tinting shop to get the windows tinted and some graphics put on the side. Just to make my cruze slightly different from others.


I like that color, discontinued for 2013. Did you get cloth or leather seats? What do you think of them?


----------



## Indiqueto (Apr 25, 2012)

I just picked black on black cloth. Seats were surprisingly comfy. My back wasn't sore after 2200kms I put on over the weekend. I didn't overally like the colour in the brochure but when I saw it on lot I really liked it. My wife wanted some colour somewhat simular to our Pontiac Torrent. I will post a photo once I get the tinting done.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Funny, those are the things I wanted to avoid. I guess you're happy but the Z Link is gone on the 1LT unless you get the RS package.
> I presonally hate touchscreens and have no use for Mylink or a back up camera so the car actually got worse for me.


I will agree that not having the Z Link standard on the 1LT does suck and was obviously a insensitive ploy by Chevy to make people upgrade to the RS package which also adds some things that not everybody will want. I don't know, but are you aware if the 1LT Cruzes get the sport tuned suspension now?


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Indiqueto said:


> I just picked black on black cloth. Seats were surprisingly comfy. My back wasn't sore after 2200kms I put on over the weekend. I didn't overally like the colour in the brochure but when I saw it on lot I really liked it. My wife wanted some colour somewhat simular to our Pontiac Torrent. I will post a photo once I get the tinting done.


Sounds good



Starks8 said:


> I will agree that not having the Z Link standard on the 1LT does suck and was obviously a insensitive ploy by Chevy to make people upgrade to the RS package which also adds some things that not everybody will want. I don't know, but are you aware if the 1LT Cruzes get the sport tuned suspension now?


Only with the RS suspension. My plan was to get a 1LT with leather seats to avoid the sport suspension because the roads suck around here, but I want the Z Link (also because of the bad roads).
GM, why do you have to piss me off on a regular basis?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't mention in the 2013 guide that the 1LT's even with the RS package get the sport tuned suspension. Everyone thinks that the RS package for the 2011/12 Cruzes gave them the sport tunes suspension but it doesn't. The RS package has just been cosmetic upgrades up to this point and besides the new RS Package adding a z link suspension, i think its pretty much the same for the 1lt's.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> It doesn't mention in the 2013 guide that the 1LT's even with the RS package get the sport tuned suspension. Everyone thinks that the RS package for the 2011/12 Cruzes gave them the sport tunes suspension but it doesn't. The RS package has just been cosmetic upgrades up to this point and besides the new RS Package adding a z link suspension, i think its pretty much the same for the 1lt's.


From what I heard, since the 2013 1LT doesn't have the Z link the RS package will add the Z Link plus the sport suspension. Maybe someone here can clarify this?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

steve333 said:


> From what I heard, since the 2013 1LT doesn't have the Z link the RS package will add the Z Link plus the sport suspension. Maybe someone here can clarify this?


...from the 2013 Cruze Order Guide:

GNG
*Suspension*, rear, compound crank with *Z-link *for enhanced rear stability
1 - Included and only available with (PDZ) RS Package.
--
--
*A[SUP]1[/SUP]*
*A[SUP]1[/SUP]*
--
--
--


...where the 7 columns (left-to-right) are: LS(M), LS(A), *1LT(M)*, *1LT(A)*, LT(fleet), ECO(M), ECO(A)


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...from the 2013 Cruze Order Guide:
> 
> 
> GNG*Suspension*, rear, compound crank with *Z-link *for enhanced rear stability
> 1 - Included and only available with (PDZ) RS Package.----A[SUP]1[/SUP]A[SUP]1[/SUP]------


No mention of Sport suspension, interesting. Doesn't the RS package lower the car?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Indiqueto said:


> Well I decided not to wait for the 2013 Cruze. I just got delivery of my new 2012 Cruze LT+ (Blue Granite) and I am loving the car. Great on gas as I just did about 2200 kms this past weekend. Im just waiting for the dealer to setup an appointment with a tinting shop to get the windows tinted and some graphics put on the side. Just to make my cruze slightly different from others.



Indiqueto,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze! It is a great vehicle! Also, welcome to the forum! You will be able to get a lot of helpful information here. Although I am here to assist US customers I may be able to assist you with general questions you may have so please feel free to ask. Enjoy your Cruze! 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## relic516 (Jul 17, 2012)

what month can i order a 2013 chevy cruze .


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

I ordered mine allready


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

relic516 said:


> what month can i order a 2013 chevy cruze .


Ordering for the '13's is open now, I have already ordered a couple for my dealership. If you order one this week (from a dealer that has allocation) the build date would probably be around the end of August.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody know when the 2013 Chevy Cruzes will be able to be selected and built on the Chevrolet website?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Anybody know when the 2013 Chevy Cruzes will be able to be selected and built on the Chevrolet website?


Even though it's way after the cars are available they typically switch it at the beginning of September. Guess they don't want people forgetting about the '12's that are sitting in dealer inventory.


----------



## relic516 (Jul 17, 2012)

if i ordered one today when should i receive it, sept. or how many weeks after, also i was offered a $800 discount for 1lt cruze 2012 is that most likely a better deal considering its older and will affect resale value, on top of that i have a $750 usaa discount that applies but i dont know if itll apply to the new one. also i know that chevy always says to wait 6 weeks at the most after the build date but i heard otherwise,so if anyone can shed light on the subject of when i should get it thanks in advance.


----------



## relic516 (Jul 17, 2012)

if i ordered one today when should i get it,sept. or how many weeks after,also i was offered a 800 discount for 1 lt cruze 2012 is that most likly a better deal considering its older and will affect resale value, on top of that i have a 750 usaa discount that will add to that but i dont know if itll apply to the new one.also i know that chevy always say to wait 6 weeks most after the build date but i heard otherwise,so if anyone can shed light on the subject thanks in advance.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So does anybody know if they will continue to build the new gas powered 2013's Cruzes even after they begin to build the Diesel Cruzes in mid 2013?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> So does anybody know if they will continue to build the new gas powered 2013's Cruzes even after they begin to build the Diesel Cruzes in mid 2013?


Yes. The diesel is simply a new trim.


----------



## Ddsr (Aug 28, 2012)

Any word on when we can buy the 2013 Chevy Cruze?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Ddsr said:


> Any word on when we can buy the 2013 Chevy Cruze?


You should be able to go to your local Chevy dealer and order one now.


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

Ddsr said:


> Any word on when we can buy the 2013 Chevy Cruze?


I have seen a couple posts where people have already bought a 2013.Here is a link to one of them.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-new-member-introductions/8239-new-cruze-lt2-owner.html


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Ddsr said:


> Any word on when we can buy the 2013 Chevy Cruze?


They are on the ground now at dealerships. Started showing up about two weeks ago.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

One of my local Chevy dealer Is getting a loaded 2013 Cruze LTZ Blue Topaz Metallic. It has all the new features that are new for this year can't wait till I get a chance to check on all the new toys they should have it delivered by Tuesday of this week.Just in case anyone wanted to know window sticker for it Is 27,780$.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> One of my local Chevy dealer Is getting a loaded 2013 Cruze LTZ Blue Topaz Metallic. It has all the new features that are new for this year can't wait till I get a chance to check on all the new toys they should have it delivered by Tuesday of this week.Just in case anyone wanted to know window sticker for it Is 27,780$.


Pricey.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone know when www.chevy.com will have the 2013 Cruzen up? As of two hours ago they still only have the 2012 Cruzen.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

Is Cruzen the plural of Cruze?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nope, it's what you do in one.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Anyone know when www.chevy.com will have the 2013 Cruzen up? As of two hours ago they still only have the 2012 Cruzen.


I was told by one of the Chevy Representatives online that the 2013 web pages would be up at the end of August. Is it September in India yet?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chris2298 said:


> Is Cruzen the plural of Cruze?


I have seen other forum members use it as the plural.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

rbtec said:


> Pricey.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


You may think it's pricey but it's a fully loaded 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS it has every option you can put on a Cruze for 2013 model year..


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy needs to hurry up and make it so that we can start building the 2013' Cruzes on their website!!!!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> One of my local Chevy dealer Is getting a loaded 2013 Cruze LTZ Blue Topaz Metallic. It has all the new features that are new for this year can't wait till I get a chance to check on all the new toys they should have it delivered by Tuesday of this week.Just in case anyone wanted to know window sticker for it Is 27,780$.




Well when I said my local Chevy dealership likely wouldn't get a fully loaded 2013 RS Cruze until sometime this winter, I was wrong. They just recently got one (Red/ 1lt) on the lot and I might go check it out! I say might, because I've been there a few other times to check out a couple of the 2012's and didn't purchase one, so I don't want to be seen as a nuisance, lol!


----------



## Ddsr (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for telling me that they're out! I had no idea. I'm definitely going to be hitting up my local dealer this week.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, it's the third of September and you still can't build a '13 Cruze on Chevy's website. My next door neighbor drove by the Lordstown plant this last Saturday (09/01) and said there are literally thousands of Cruzen sitting in the shipping lots around the plant. The dealer closest to me has 28 '12s on the lot. The second closest dealer has 91 '12s on their lot. There are three other Chevy dealers within 20 miles, so the '12 inventory is pretty large for this town.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Well, it's the third of September and you still can't build a '13 Cruze on Chevy's website. My next door neighbor drove by the Lordstown plant this last Saturday (09/01) and said there are literally thousands of Cruzen sitting in the shipping lots around the plant. The dealer closest to me has 28 '12s on the lot. The second closest dealer has 91 '12s on their lot. There are three other Chevy dealers within 20 miles, so the '12 inventory is pretty large for this town.


Why would there be thousands of 13's Cruzes sitting at the plant? Out of the four Chevy dealers where I'm from there's about a hundred 12's sitting on the lots.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Are they waiting to be pickup or waiting for dealers to place orders for 2013 Cruzes if theirs that many 13's Cruzes already sitting at the plant sounds like GM going to have to start making bigger incentives or rebates to move them.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

My local dealer has quite a few 2013s- most are LS models. I saw 2 LT models. Opened up the hood and didn't see any major changes- was hoping to see if a cooling reservoir was redesigned but it wasn't. I did check to see about the shield but it appears it is now just precut from the factory. Looks the same as mine with the exception of smooth lines where it is cut out. I also got to see the interior and everything seems to be the same with the exception of the new color screen. I didn't get to check out the screen when it was on though.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> My local dealer has quite a few 2013s- most are LS models. I saw 2 LT models. Opened up the hood and didn't see any major changes- was hoping to see if a cooling reservoir was redesigned but it wasn't. I did check to see about the shield but it appears it is now just precut from the factory. Looks the same as mine with the exception of smooth lines where it is cut out. I also got to see the interior and everything seems to be the same with the exception of the new color screen. I didn't get to check out the screen when it was on though.


What do you mean no major changes under the hood what changes did you see then?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

One under the hood change that I know of is that the 1.4T engine is now the same as in the Sonic. I'm not sure what the difference between the 1.4T in the 2012 and the 1.4T in the 2013 is though (other than SKU).


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

obermd said:


> One under the hood change that I know of is that the 1.4T engine is now the same as in the Sonic. I'm not sure what the difference between the 1.4T in the 2012 and the 1.4T in the 2013 is though (other than SKU).


Someone posted on one of the threads here the 1.4T in the sonic is DI fuel injected but not sure if that's true though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Someone posted on one of the threads here the 1.4T in the sonic is DI fuel injected but not sure if that's true though.


To my knowledge none of the Ecotec 1.4T engines are direct injection.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Well when I said my local Chevy dealership likely wouldn't get a fully loaded 2013 RS Cruze until sometime this winter, I was wrong. They just recently got one (Red/ 1lt) on the lot and I might go check it out! I say might, because I've been there a few other times to check out a couple of the 2012's and didn't purchase one, so I don't want to be seen as a nuisance, lol!


Have you went and checked out the 2013 1LT yet?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Have you went and checked out the 2013 1LT yet?


I drove on the lot yesterday since it was closed and looked at it/ in it, but I haven't been to the dealership to test drive it and play with all the new features yet. The 7" screen looks nice and it looks like they again kept the map pocket off the back of the driver's seat in the cloth interior Cruzes. I forgot to look to see where the back up camera is placed and if it can be seen from the back near the license plate. I didnt look under the car either because the ground was wet but from what Im hearing the new cruzes just have the cleaned up shield cut and no reservoir placement change which will likely cause the new cruzes to still have antifreeze smell problems! SMH!!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm planing on going tomorrow to check out the first fully loaded LTZ to show up mainly because it has the enhanced safety package & MyLink with nav. But not looking forward to dealing with this dealership their one of the pushy ones.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I'm planing on going tomorrow to check out the first fully loaded LTZ to show up mainly because it has the enhanced safety package & MyLink with nav. But not looking forward to dealing with this dealership their one of the pushy ones.


Yeah, the 2013 1LT that's on the lot 10 mins from my house is fully loaded and has the RS appearance package but its the red tintcoat color and I want the summit white or else it would be perfect. Besides I likely won't be able to purchase the 2013 until august of 2013 anyway after ive saved up some more money and paid off some credit card bills, lol! 

Why not just go to a dealership that isn't pushy and check it out? You are buying one right?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, the 2013 1LT that's on the lot 10 mins from my house is fully loaded and has the RS appearance package but its the red tintcoat color and I want the summit white or else it would be perfect. Besides I likely won't be able to purchase the 2013 until august of 2013 anyway after ive said up some more money and paid off some credit card bills, lol!
> 
> Why not just go to a dealership that isn't pushy and check it out? You are buying one right?


This LTZ RS is fully loaded it has every option you can get for the 2013 model Year Cruze the other 3 dealers have only 1LT none of which have the enhanced safety package or nav with MyLink the LTZ RS window sticker price is 27,780$ and I want to check these new features before I decide if I want to order one or not. 
Might even wait and get a 14


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Are they waiting to be pickup or waiting for dealers to place orders for 2013 Cruzes if theirs that many 13's Cruzes already sitting at the plant sounds like GM going to have to start making bigger incentives or rebates to move them.


The '13 production run started a month ago and my math says they can build over 1,600 a month, so, I'd bet there are both '12s & '13s on the ground at Lordstown. I thought Chevy built to order, meaning that cars are either built to a customer's order or a dealer's order. There's also fleet orders too. I don't think they just build them to build them anymore. Yes, I bet they are waiting for dealers to request cars to be released for shipping to their lots. That may be why we don't see the '13 model year web pages yet. The year end clearance is going to run for another month (September).


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Still seems like alot to have just sitting around waiting to be ordered. Unless that typical for beginning of a model year?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Still seems like alot to have just sitting around waiting to be ordered. Unless that typical for beginning of a model year?


I don't think so and they aren't waiting to be ordered. They were ordered in order to be built. Remember, it's about 6 to 8 weeks from order input to delivery at the dealer lot, so the dealers are thinking out that far for their ordering. The '13 order guides came out in June, so dealers have been able to order '13s since then. Also, how many U.S. and Canadian Chevy dealerships are there? 2,000? More?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I don't think so and they aren't waiting to be ordered. They were ordered in order to be built. Remember, it's about 6 to 8 weeks from order input to delivery at the dealer lot, so the dealers are thinking out that far for their ordering. The '13 order guides came out in June, so dealers have been able to order '13s since then. Also, how many U.S. and Canadian Chevy dealerships are there? 2,000? More?


Good to know.(thanks)


----------



## John_V (Aug 22, 2012)

Bought mine back around the end of august 2 lt its awesome


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

John_V said:


> Bought mine back around the end of august 2 lt its awesome


Where's the pics?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> This LTZ RS is fully loaded it has every option you can get for the 2013 model Year Cruze the other 3 dealers have only 1LT none of which have the enhanced safety package or nav with MyLink the LTZ RS window sticker price is 27,780$ and I want to check these new features before I decide if I want to order one or not.
> Might even wait and get a 14


Oh okay, gotcha. You like the new design that will be on the 2014's? I don't necessarily and that's why I really need to get a 2013 because I don't really like the exterior design looks of the upcoming Cruzes. I'm hoping Chevy has really made a successful attempt at fixing all the problems reported here on the forum in the 2013's. I am interested to see the interior design changes the new cruzes will have because the interior design of the consoles in the cruze could be better.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Oh okay, gotcha. You like the new design that will be on the 2014's? I don't necessarily and that's why I really need to get a 2013 because I don't really like the exterior design looks of the upcoming Cruzes. I'm hoping Chevy has really made a successful attempt at fixing all the problems reported here on the forum in the 2013's. I am interested to see the interior design changes the new cruzes will have because the interior design of the consoles in the cruze could be better.


It depends on what I can get for my 12 LTZ I might be forced to wait to 2014 to have more of my loan paid off


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> It depends on what I can get for my 12 LTZ I might be forced to wait to 2014 to have more of my loan paid off


yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> yeah, that makes sense.


If I can get close to what NADA says it worth in trade I would be ok to get a 13 but either way I want to see how the 13's sell first though.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

According to my resources, that were updated September 4, 2012, the Chevrolet web site will be updated with the 2013 Cruze information on or around September 26, 2012. I hope this helps!! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> According to my resources, that were updated September 4, 2012, the Chevrolet web site will be updated with the 2013 Cruze information on or around September 26, 2012. I hope this helps!! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thanks for the info Stacy. Hey, would you happen to know if the back up camera in the 2013 Cruzes has the back up guidance lines that pop up to assist you when parking in reverse? Thanks!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Thanks for the info Stacy. Hey, would you happen to know if the back up camera in the 2013 Cruzes has the back up guidance lines that pop up to assist you when parking in reverse? Thanks!



Starks8,
I am sorry but I do not have that exact information in my resources at this time. I do believe that it will have the guidance lines but I can not say for sure it will. When I get a clarification on this I will be sure to pass along the information to you. You may be able to go to your local dealership and see this feature on a 2013 Cruze. If you would like me to locate a dealership for you that has a Cruze with the options that you are interested in I would be happy to do that for you! Send me a PM with the options that you would like to look at and your zip code and I will see what I can find for you! I look forward to hearing back from you!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Just bought a fully loaded Blue Topaz Metallic 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS couldn't pass up the deal they gave me for it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Just bought a fully loaded Blue Topaz Metallic 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS couldn't pass up the deal they gave me for it.


Again I hate you right now, lol!! Put some pictures and videos up when you can! Did you order it or buy it off the lot?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Again I hate you right now, lol!! Put some pictures and videos up when you can! Did you order it or buy it off the lot?


They just got it in today I took pics of it with all the plastic still on it. If someone can tell me how to post pics from my I phone I'll put pics of it up. Got my new baby for only 5 hundred over invoice price. I take delivery Tomorrow!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> They just got it in today I took pics of it with all the plastic still on it. If someone can tell me how to post pics from my I phone I'll put pics of it up. Got my new baby for only 5 hundred over invoice price. I take delivery Tomorrow!


I wish I knew how to help with that but hopefully someone can help you figure out how to do it, also they can tell you how to put videos up because I def want to see videos of all the new safety and technology features in action! Make it happen captain.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Just bought a fully loaded Blue Topaz Metallic 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS couldn't pass up the deal they gave me for it.



2013Cruze,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze!! I would love to see some pics!! I know you will love your new car!!! If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Just bought a fully loaded Blue Topaz Metallic 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS couldn't pass up the deal they gave me for it.


Hey, any luck yet on finding out how to upload those pics on to the forum yet? I also wanted to ask you if you have tested out the new rear view camera and if so, can you tell me if it has the guidance lines that pop up on screen that assist you when backing up? Thanks man, how you enjoying your car so far?


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

There's no guidance lines on my 2013 Eco.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ctrider said:


> There's no guidance lines on my 2013 Eco.


****, that's what I was afraid of!! I thought I had saw a picture on Google images of the 2013 rear view camera w/o the lines but I wanted to make sure. Why in the **** would Chevy make a back up camera w/o the guidance lines?! The guidance lines are pretty much a given standard in all cars these days that offer a back up camera! Just when I think to give an abundance of credit to Chevy for stepping up to the plate for their new tech and safety features, they always do something that makes me shake/scratch my head and wonder what the **** were they thinking and who needs to be fired! 

I don't know who makes a lot of these kinds of decisions but whoever it is, they need to be fired and I need to be hired, lol!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> I don't know who makes a lot of these kinds of decisions but whoever it is, they needs to be fired and I need to be hired, lol!


It seems to me that Chevy management is still burdened with the old GM beauracracy of old. That and the bozos with the green eye shades and armbands are still mucking things up.


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

I guess it's a personal preference. I prefer it without. My Dad's Volt has them and I find them distracting, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey, any luck yet on finding out how to upload those pics on to the forum yet? I also wanted to ask you if you have tested out the new rear view camera and if so, can you tell me if it has the guidance lines that pop up on screen that assist you when backing up? Thanks man, how you enjoying your car so far?


I've tried to upload pics for some reason it Won't let me.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I've tried to upload pics for some reason it Won't let me.


So can you confirm that your Cruze does or does not have the guidance lines on your backup camera? 

Can someone please help 2013 Cruze with the uploading of pictures on here? Thanks!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> So can you confirm that your Cruze does or does not have the guidance lines on your backup camera?
> 
> Can someone please help 2013 Cruze with the uploading of pictures on here? Thanks!


No it doesn't have the guidance lines on the back up camara (but I don't really need it though)


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> No it doesn't have the guidance lines on the back up camara (but I don't really need it though)


Thanks for answering. I personally really like the lines being there, especially if its the ones that follow the direction of the way thesteering wheel is turned. Maybe the guidance lines are a feature you can cut on and/or off through some kind of feature menu?


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

That's possible. I'll check that out. 

I use a Photobucket account for my pics, then link them here.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Thanks for answering. I personally really like the lines being there, especially if its the ones that follow the direction of the way thesteering wheel is turned. Maybe the guidance lines are a feature you can cut on and/or off through some kind of feature menu?


I'll have to look into that to.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, according to Stacy's resources, the 2013 Cruzes should be able to be finally be built on the Chevy website tomorrow (Wednesday 26th), but we'll see if that's true or not! :wink:


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Thanks for answering. I personally really like the lines being there, especially if its the ones that follow the direction of the way thesteering wheel is turned. Maybe the guidance lines are a feature you can cut on and/or off through some kind of feature menu?


I checked this out and found nothing other than turning the camera on/off.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ctrider said:


> I checked this out and found nothing other than turning the camera on/off.


Another forum member has already confirmed (thanks to his wife reading the manual) that the cruze does have the backup lines as a option and that the do turn when you turn the steering wheel.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Just to let everyone know the 2013 Cruze Build Your Own page is up and running!! So go check it out!! 

2013 Chevy Cruze | Compact Car | Chevrolet

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime!! 

Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Another forum member has already confirmed (thanks to his wife reading the manual) that the cruze does have the backup lines as a option and that the do turn when you turn the steering wheel.



Interesting. I'll have to search for that thread and see how to activate it. Thanks!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

ctrider said:


> Interesting. I'll have to search for that thread and see how to activate it. Thanks!


I just bought a '13 ECO with the rear vision camera and I don't have the option for the guidelines. My manual says "The RVC system *may *have a guideline overlay...." and I'm thinking that you may have to have the safety package with the blindzone alert and rear cross-path detection because it also talks about the rear sensors. I wouldn't think those sensors would affect the steering guidelines but they do cause a "you're getting too close warning" on the screen as well as the beeps so maybe it's an all or nothing deal. If the car has the guidelines available you should be able to go into the Display Setting menu and turn them on or off, I don't have that option on mine. Unfortunately we don't have any '13's on our lot with the safety package for me to check and see if it is included that way.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Interesting observation! Thanks for that information.


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> I just bought a '13 ECO with the rear vision camera and I don't have the option for the guidelines. My manual says "The RVC system *may *have a guideline overlay...." and I'm thinking that you may have to have the safety package with the blindzone alert and rear cross-path detection because it also talks about the rear sensors. I wouldn't think those sensors would affect the steering guidelines but they do cause a "you're getting too close warning" on the screen as well as the beeps so maybe it's an all or nothing deal. If the car has the guidelines available you should be able to go into the Display Setting menu and turn them on or off, I don't have that option on mine. Unfortunately we don't have any '13's on our lot with the safety package for me to check and see if it is included that way.


That's wwhat I suspected too. I noticed that in my manual.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Ordered a '13 2lt just this AM.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Which of these problems from a post on page #2 were fixed on the 2013?

Antifreeze smell in cabin with no exterior signs of leakage
Fogging windshield and front side windows
excessive wind noise from driver's side window area
clunking from front suspension especially over bumps (fixed in December 2011)
iPhone and IPad issues 
Plus a host of concerns from new low bid suppliers (details on there?)


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Plus what happened to the oil shield?
Transmission shifting?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

steve333 said:


> Plus what happened to the oil shield?
> Transmission shifting?


True! Let's add these to the list:

Antifreeze smell in cabin with no exterior signs of leakage
Fogging windshield and front side windows
excessive wind noise from driver's side window area
clunking from front suspension especially over bumps (fixed in December 2011)
iPhone and IPad issues 
Plus a host of concerns from new low bid suppliers (details on these?)
what happened to the oil shield? (removed on 2013?)
Transmission shifting?


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I am working with level 2 customer service in regards to the anitfreeze issue. The rep spoke with GM engineers and was told there is no redesign change in the 2013 in regards to the coolant system. My 2012 has had the TSB fix done twice already and is going in for a third time today. The exhaust tube they attach to the resevoir keep seperating from the tape they used (they now have used 2 different kinds of tape). They are now trying a different radiator cap. So if you think the 2013s have solved this issue it looks like it has not. I just don't understand why my car and not others- unless people are just ignoring the smell. I really like the car but I dont know what do do- if I trade it in I will most likely like take a big loss.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> I am working with level 2 customer service in regards to the anitfreeze issue. The rep spoke with GM engineers and was told there is no redesign change in the 2013 in regards to the coolant system. My 2012 has had the TSB fix done twice already and is going in for a third time today. The exhaust tube they attach to the resevoir keep seperating from the tape they used (they now have used 2 different kinds of tape). They are now trying a different radiator cap. So if you think the 2013s have solved this issue it looks like it has not. I just don't understand why my car and not others- unless people are just ignoring the smell. I really like the car but I dont know what do do- if I trade it in I will most likely like take a big loss.


Wow, that's really disheartening to hear that there was no coolant system redesign in the 2013's!! I wonder how long it will take for 2013 cruze owners to start having antifreeze smell problems?!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> I am working with level 2 customer service in regards to the anitfreeze issue. The rep spoke with GM engineers and was told there is no redesign change in the 2013 in regards to the coolant system. My 2012 has had the TSB fix done twice already and is going in for a third time today. The exhaust tube they attach to the resevoir keep seperating from the tape they used (they now have used 2 different kinds of tape). They are now trying a different radiator cap. So if you think the 2013s have solved this issue it looks like it has not. I just don't understand why my car and not others- unless people are just ignoring the smell. I really like the car but I dont know what do do- if I trade it in I will most likely like take a big loss.


By level 2, are you referring to a district case manager? If not, demand to speak to one as this issue isn't getting resolved after multiple attempts.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Have they made any improvements to the auto trans in the 13 Cruze?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> The exhaust tube they attach to the resevoir keep seperating from the tape they used (they now have used 2 different kinds of tape). They are now trying a different radiator cap.


Well, if they are using tape to hold the exhaust tube, they are doing it wrong. My dealer used some kind of glue (like a hot glue but harder) that bonds very well with the tank and tube. It didn't solve my coolant smell problem, but at least it doesnt need further repairs. If they are trainned technicians, they should know tape wont last long in that kind of heat, it doesnt matter which tape. See below:


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Maybe this is not the best topic to discuss this, but I went to my dealer to look into a trade for a 2012 or 2013. I have $23k left to pay for 60 months and they offered me $19k on my 2011 LT (RS). So, they told me they can't even pay off my remaining balance so cannot make me a deal unless I put down $4k cash... It is only getting better. I love the car, I hate the smell!

What to do?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> Maybe this is not the best topic to discuss this, but I went to my dealer to look into a trade for a 2012 or 2013. I have $23k left to pay for 60 months and they offered me $19k on my 2011 LT (RS). So, they told me they can't even pay off my remaining balance so cannot make me a deal unless I put down $4k cash... It is only getting better. I love the car, I hate the smell!
> 
> What to do?


19k seems like a lot for a 2011 LT RS in trade but I guess it depends on how bad you want to get rid of it and get a new car.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

gt_cristian said:


> Maybe this is not the best topic to discuss this, but I went to my dealer to look into a trade for a 2012 or 2013. I have $23k left to pay for 60 months and they offered me $19k on my 2011 LT (RS). So, they told me they can't even pay off my remaining balance so cannot make me a deal unless I put down $4k cash... It is only getting better. I love the car, I hate the smell!
> 
> What to do?


You could get another one with the same problem. Go for another brand until GM gets off their ass and starts taking care of reliability issues properly.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh, maybe in Canada it is worth more. Usually, a 2011 LT standard with >20k miles goes for $15k. I have 12k miles on it and it in excellent condition. Anyway, that's what they offered.

If I put down 4k cash and consider I put about 7k over 16 payments, that's a lot of money... So, all the choices I have lead to a big loss on my part. I do not want a new car, but since nobody is able to fix this coolant problem, do I have a choice? Where is consumer protection in all this?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> Oh, maybe in Canada it is worth more. Usually, a 2011 LT standard with >20k miles goes for $15k. I have 12k miles on it and it in excellent condition. Anyway, that's what they offered.
> 
> If I put down 4k cash and consider I put about 7k over 16 payments, that's a lot of money... So, all the choices I have lead to a big loss on my part. I do not want a new car, but since nobody is able to fix this coolant problem, do I have a choice? Where is consumer protection in all this?


If you do decide to get a new Cruze I would at least tell you to get a 13 & maybe consider getting a lease this time.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

How about the Lemon Law? If they can't fix the same issue after 3 tries it should be in effect


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

steve333 said:


> How about the Lemon Law? If they can't fix the same issue after 3 tries it should be in effect


Depending on the state it takes heaven on earth to get a car company to buy back your car...


----------

